# Crothian's 30,000th Post Party



## andargor (Apr 18, 2005)

So, what's planned?

According to my calculations, this should occur on April 25th 2005, at 10:34 AM (+/- 15 minutes). 

Andargor

EDIT: The time is EST


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 18, 2005)

Will there be cake?  It's not a party without cake.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 18, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> So, what's planned?
> 
> According to my calculations, this should occur on April 25th 2005, at 10:34 AM (+/- 15 minutes).
> 
> Andargor





This is what, the 3rd one?  (When Crothian hits 30,000 we usually prune the boards )


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> So, what's planned?
> 
> According to my calculations, this should occur on April 25th 2005, at 10:34 AM (+/- 15 minutes).
> 
> ...



Expect it sooner than that.  His post per day average is rising every day.  He probably posts closer to twice that amount, maybe more.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

Forget the cake, I want gifts!!!  I think a d30 would be very appropriate.


----------



## Michael Morris (Apr 18, 2005)

I have several dozen.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

wrap them up and send them!!  

I have no shame


----------



## Turanil (Apr 18, 2005)

I am afraid that all the food and drink will be virtual.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll bring a fnord.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 18, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I am afraid that all the food and drink will be virtual.



Nah, I'll get some food and drink to celebrate Crothian's 30,000th post.  I'll keep it to myself, though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 18, 2005)

not virtual, I want real stuff!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

How about we start a bet?  Whoever succesfully guesses when the post happens wins, we all offer up an RPG book.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How about we start a bet?  Whoever succesfully guesses when the post happens wins, we all offer up an RPG book.



 Ummm....because you can just pick when to post and automatically win a free book


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not virtual, I want real stuff!!



We're really astonished.  Real enough?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Besides, we all know it is going to happen in less than 48 hours. Only 150 posts or less to go. Sheesh, like that isn't hard to accoplish in a day for Cothian.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Besides, we all know it is going to happen in less than 48 hours. Only 150 posts or less to go. Sheesh, like that isn't hard to accoplish in a day for Cothian.



And the more we talk about it, the more fuel we give him so that he may complete the task sooner...


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 19, 2005)

And to think, some day I'll be able to tell my kids I was there when he did it!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ummm....because you can just pick when to post and automatically win a free book





I could pick wrong...it is hard to know when I will be posting....even for me


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Besides, we all know it is going to happen in less than 48 hours. Only 150 posts or less to go. Sheesh, like that isn't hard to accoplish in a day for Cothian.




Ya, it could be a day...but it could also be a week.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> And to think, some day I'll be able to tell my kids I was there when he did it!




and they will cry...cry like my mom at a bank opening......


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could pick wrong...it is hard to know when I will be posting....even for me



 You can just pick a conservative estimate and then hold off once you have 29,999


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it could be a day...but it could also be a week.....



Ya right......and I'm Sir Robilar of Smeg!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can just pick a conservative estimate and then hold off once you have 29,999




I can do a lot of things, I have powers


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Sir Robilar of Smeg said:
			
		

> Ya right......and I'm Sir Robilar of Smeg!




Whatever works for you.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> This is what, the 3rd one?  (When Crothian hits 30,000 we usually prune the boards )




This goes more along the lines of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 right there....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And the more we talk about it, the more fuel we give him so that he may complete the task sooner...





Fuel for the "Crothian posting power"....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> This goes more along the lines of
> 
> 
> 
> ...




acttually, it'll be the first time I've gotten this high, most of the post deletion happened a while ago


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ya right......and I'm Sir Robilar of Smeg!




Yeah. Sure... whatever floats yer boat.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can do a lot of things, I have powers





BEWARE THE POWER OF THE OOZE!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Sure... whatever floats yer boat.....



You've been reading my email signature too much!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> acttually, it'll be the first time I've gotten this high, most of the post deletion happened a while ago



 Post deletion?  Those scoundrels


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> acttually, it'll be the first time I've gotten this high




Been into some of Torm's "Smite Cola" again?   



> most of the post deletion happened a while ago




They actually did prune the board?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> BEWARE THE POWER OF THE OOZE!!!



Crothian and The Masters of the Universe?!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Post deletion?  Those scoundrels




that's what I say, I wwant them all back.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They actually did prune the board?




Yes, my postcount actually whould be about 20% higher


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crothian and The Masters of the Universe?!





I am Crothian, Prince of EN World and defenders of the secrets of Castle Grayskull!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am Crothian, Prince of EN World and defenders of the secrets of Castle Grayskull!!



ROFL!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am Crothian, Prince of EN World and defenders of the secrets of Castle Grayskull!!




I think I'll rather hang out with the Thundercats.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's what I say, I wwant them all back.....




Greedy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think I'll rather hang out with the Thundercats.....




Crothian is on the move,
Crothian is loose,
Feel the magic, hear the Roar,
Crothian is loose,


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am Crothian, Prince of EN World and defenders of the secrets of Castle Grayskull!!



 I don't know, Crothian is closer to the name of the green and yello cat thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothian is on the move,
> Crothian is loose,
> Feel the magic, hear the Roar,
> Crothian is loose,




Crothian on the loose is just plain scary.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothian is on the move,
> Crothian is loose,
> Feel the magic, hear the Roar,
> Crothian is loose,



 Crothian---Ho!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Crothian---[post]whore!




Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya!




says the one who hangs around in silly off topic threads......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> says the one who hangs around in silly off topic threads......




I'm not the one who's going around with nearly 30k in posts...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm not the one who's going around with nearly 30k in posts...



At least I'm in has shadow by nearly one-tenth!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> At least I'm in has shadow by nearly one-tenth!



 Poor Crothian, because of those posts they stole from him, I'm ahead of him in PPD.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm not the one who's going around with nearly 30k in posts...




thank goodness.....


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 19, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> I am afraid that all the food and drink will be virtual.



So will the d30...


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 19, 2005)

If he puts an 'm' in his name, he'll sound like a superhero.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If he puts an 'm' in his name, he'll sound like a superhero.





Crothiman??
Cromthian?
Crothiamn?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Cromithian.....that sounds much better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If he puts an 'm' in his name, he'll sound like a superhero.



hmmm......further pondering makes me think he means Crom.


----------



## reanjr (Apr 19, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> So, what's planned?
> 
> According to my calculations, this should occur on April 25th 2005, at 10:34 AM (+/- 15 minutes).
> 
> ...




Isn't this affected by the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle?  By posting this, Crothian is sure to respond, and therefore affect the outcome.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Crothiman??
> Cromthian?
> Crothiamn?






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cromithian.....that sounds much better.






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> hmmm......further pondering makes me think he means Crom.




Crothiman!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Crothiman!




*There's no need to fear, Crothiman is here!!!  *


_na, na, na. na. na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na_

*Crothiman!!!!!!*


_Crothiman, Crothiman
Posting things like a lurker can 
what's he like?
no one knows
Crothiman_


----------



## Torm (Apr 19, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Isn't this affected by the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle?  By posting this, Crothian is sure to respond, and therefore affect the outcome.



Reminds me of a really obscure joke:

Werner Heisenberg was driving down the Autobahn one evening when he was pulled over by a policeman.
"Sir, do you have any idea how fast you were going?"
"No, but I know where I am."

Ba dump bump.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Isn't this affected by the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle?  By posting this, Crothian is sure to respond, and therefore affect the outcome.




nope, it does effect the out come eventually but it is no gaurentee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

oops.......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

not feeling well??


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

posting error


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not feeling well??




Wow, you're going at a breakneck speed right now... even for you.

_Postcount +1_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Wow, you're going at a breakneck speed right now... even for you.
> 
> _Postcount +1_



_Keyboard of Quick Posting +5_


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Post deletion?  Those scoundrels



Well, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a really obscure joke:
> 
> Werner Heisenberg was driving down the Autobahn one evening when he was pulled over by a policeman.
> "Sir, do you have any idea how fast you were going?"
> ...



*cracks up*

That's great.


----------



## BSF (Apr 19, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Wow, you're going at a breakneck speed right now... even for you.
> 
> _Postcount +1_




Maybe he started typing with two hands?    

Crothian, nearly 30,000 posts is just scary.  But it is fun to watch you race forward.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 19, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Will there be cake?  It's not a party without cake.



With 30,000 candles? Then it'd be possible to count it as ENWorlds contribution to SETI.

I'd say its going to be sooner than the 25th as the big C only has just over 100 posts to go at the moment and that's less than 6 days posting for him.


----------



## andargor (Apr 19, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> Isn't this affected by the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle?  By posting this, Crothian is sure to respond, and therefore affect the outcome.




He's Schrödinger's Cat, so there is no way of knowing both his post speed and post count at the same time...

Andargor


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Wow, you're going at a breakneck speed right now... even for you.




One might say I'm going back to form


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Maybe he started typing with two hands?




You can type with two hands?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> With 30,000 candles? Then it'd be possible to count it as ENWorlds contribution to SETI.




I think we'd fry the server literally


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think we'd fry the server literally




So this party will include a barbecue.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't know, Crothian is closer to the name of the green and yello cat thing.



Shouldn't that be green and *jello* cat thing for an ooze?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> So this party will include a barbecue.




ya, the ;last one EN World will ever have......


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 19, 2005)

It must make Crothian so smug to think this site is run in accordance with his own persoanl posting habits.


----------



## andargor (Apr 19, 2005)

Yikes! Crothians average over the past few days has increased to 71 posts a day!

CP30K now scheduled for 4:07 pm tomorrow!!!

Andargor


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

That's nothing new, either.  He might hit 30k today.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> It must make Crothian so smug to think this site is run in accordance with his own persoanl posting habits.




ACtually I was smug before, this just confirms what I already knew


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> Yikes! Crothians average over the past few days has increased to 71 posts a day!
> 
> CP30K now scheduled for 4:07 pm tomorrow!!!
> 
> Andargor




It saddens me that you actually have the info on hand.  It really does.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's nothing new, either.  He might hit 30k today.





I haven't choosen if I want to or not.  Game has been canceled for tonight so it could happen.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 19, 2005)

I just don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

I found a good cry followed by a nice laugh works best.  And then I watch Caddyshack!!!


----------



## andargor (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It saddens me that you actually have the info on hand.  It really does.....




It's the scientist in me... 

Andargor


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I haven't choosen if I want to or not.  Game has been canceled for tonight so it could happen.



I think the question is whether or not you can restrain yourself.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's nothing new, either.  He might hit 30k today.



So we could be here to witness it then


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I haven't choosen if I want to or not.  Game has been canceled for tonight so it could happen.



And I suspect it will


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 19, 2005)

One thousand, nine hundred and twenty four.....


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 19, 2005)

One thousand, nine hundred and twenty six....


----------



## fett527 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm still working on 1,000.  I'll get there, probably sometime in May at this rate.  

All hail the Crothian!!
_*cough*_
I mean, All hail the Computer!!


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 19, 2005)

If anyone know where Crothian lives, pin him under something heavy at 29,999 until we can catch up!

One thousand, nine hundred and twenty seven....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Oozes can squeeze out of anything you pin them under...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think the question is whether or not you can restrain yourself.





restrain is not a problem, I could had it done last week.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> restrain is not a problem, I could had it done last week.....



That's easy enough to _say_...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's easy enough to _say_...




type...easy enough to type....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> type...easy enough to type....



But it's not easy to say??

Ooh, right, you don't have a mouth.  Good point.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> thank goodness.....





I don't think the board can handle more than one with that many posts...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a really obscure joke:
> 
> Werner Heisenberg was driving down the Autobahn one evening when he was pulled over by a policeman.
> "Sir, do you have any idea how fast you were going?"
> ...





More like:


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> With 30,000 candles? Then it'd be possible to count it as ENWorlds contribution to SETI.
> 
> I'd say its going to be sooner than the 25th as the big C only has just over 100 posts to go at the moment and that's less than 6 days posting for him.





I think most fire ordinances would prohibit that.... 'Tis a fire hazard, ya know....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Jodjod said:
			
		

> It must make Crothian so smug to think this site is run in accordance with his own persoanl posting habits.




You should know by now that he pwns this board!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ACtually I was smug before, this just confirms what I already knew




That you're an arrogant little...... 










.....ooze?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should know by now that he pwns this board!





I don't "pwn" anything.  I find those type of words pretty dumb actually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> type...easy enough to type....




Picky, picky, picky.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't "pwn" anything.  I find those type of words pretty dumb actually.



Or maybe you're just not l33t enough for them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or maybe you're just not l33t enough for them.





Nope. He's too old and crotchety to be l33t.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 19, 2005)

Does he have a beard behind that book?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or maybe you're just not l33t enough for them.




Nope. Dumb.


----------



## gill_smoke (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. He's too old and crotchety to be l33t.




But he is the l33t poster here. There are few who can top that on any public board (see the boards at http://developers.sun.com/forums/) I knew of someone with a post count of 10K.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. He's too old and crotchety to be l33t.




Ya, I'm old...not as old as some people here but old.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does he have a beard behind that book?




Not this month, no


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 19, 2005)

gill_smoke said:
			
		

> But he is the l33t poster here. There are few who can top that on any public board (see the boards at http://developers.sun.com/forums/) I knew of someone with a post count of 10K.





He's just afraid of admitting his l33tn335.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does he have a beard behind that book?



Can oozes grow beards?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does he have a beard behind that book?




Well, he didn't at gameday a couple years ago


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 20, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Well, he didn't at gameday a couple years ago



Thats Crothian?! Well, if it is the image I had in my mind of him has been radically skewed!!!!


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats Crothian?! Well, if it is the image I had in my mind of him has been radically skewed!!!!




Yes, that's Crothian. Though by the looks of it, he's constipated.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

people should not be allowed to randomly take pictures when others are not expecting it.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people should not be allowed to randomly take pictures when others are not expecting it.......




Gee that's the whole FUN of it!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> people should not be allowed to randomly take pictures when others are not expecting it.......





Hey, you're the one that posted the pic.  

Proof


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Can oozes grow beards?



I think they call it "mold."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Yes, that's Crothian. Though by the looks of it, he's constipated.



Oh, he's just surprised -- he needs to hide behind a book when people take pictures of him.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Hey, you're the one that posted the pic.




I didn't post it in this thread though.  Besides I was asked to post all the pictures and it wouldn't have been fair of me to just post some.  

And this made a tough question easy to answer: who dies first in the Paranoia game?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, he's just surprised -- he needs to hide behind a book when people take pictures of him.




You can always tell a Milford man.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn't post it in this thread though.  Besides I was asked to post all the pictures and it wouldn't have been fair of me to just post some.
> 
> And this made a tough question easy to answer: who dies first in the Paranoia game?



Simple answer - everybody!


Citizen Cro-T-one please report for termination for wasting the computers resources


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Simple answer - everybody!
> 
> 
> Citizen Cro-T-one please report for termination for wasting the computers resources




I *am* the Computer


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I *am* the Computer



Which would explain why you get multiple posts in before the rest of us reply to the last one!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Which would explain why you get multiple posts in before the rest of us reply to the last one!




It explains a lot of things really....


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 20, 2005)

I find it eerie that as of my posting, you are 13 posts away from the mark.

13.....*shudder*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

Why is that eerie?


----------



## I'm A Banana (Apr 20, 2005)

It ain't no more, Mr. 11! *whew*

It was because 13 is an inauspicious number where I come from, and I just got back from a class on the occult that was # 666 (another inauspicious number).

So I'm on edge for DANGER.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 20, 2005)

Damn, I'm trying to see if I can reach 1,500 before the big C reaches 30,000 but it looks like I'll just miss out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 20, 2005)

As I write this Croth is 7 posts away.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm trying to see if I can reach 1,500 before the big C reaches 30,000 but it looks like I'll just miss out.




All you have to do is post a few messages, its like 5 minutes worth of work!!  You have no excuse for not getting there first, I'm posting slow today

EDIT:  Ha, ha...not posting!!!!


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian?   Who's this Crothian guy?  I've never heard of him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

3 away!

Feels like New Years.

5... 4... 3...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

2...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

It seems a real shame to have this thread and have me not get to the goal.  But wouldn't it be just funny if I stopped here?  Never to post again.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

1...

(No, it wouldn't.   )


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 1...
> 
> (No, it wouldn't.   )




Yes, it would. It would disillusion you all long enough for my army of mutant monkeys to secure themselves to strategic locations around the world...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Yes, it would. It would disillusion you all long enough for my army of mutant monkeys to secure themselves to strategic locations around the world...



And yet they're still powerless against oozes...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

and the post that you have waited for..and too confuse you alll


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

I saw it go down to 29,998.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and the post that you have waited for..and too confuse you alll




its at 29,999 now

i bet he deleted some previous posts


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> its at 29,999 now
> 
> i bet he deleted some previous posts



I don't think you can delete posts, at least not without having quite a bit of power here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Happy New Crothian!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw it go down to 29,998.




I tried to do it fast but there has to be time in between....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think you can delete posts, at least not without having quite a bit of power here.




Not just anyone can delete posts that is correct.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Happy New Crothian!




What happened to the old one??


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I tried to do it fast but there has to be time in between....



Yeah, I know.  Amusing idea, though.  Where's the 30kth post?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What happened to the old one??



Went to Tahiti?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not just anyone can delete posts that is correct.



So you got Michael Morris to do it for you?

I'm not sure, but I don't think you can delete posts either.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  Amusing idea, though.  Where's the 30kth post?




It was actually my posting of a review I just finished up


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So you got Michael Morris to do it for you?
> 
> I'm not sure, but I don't think you can delete posts either.




Remember what you said about needing Power do be able to do it?  Tremble before me!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It was actually my posting of a review I just finished up



Oh, neat.  *goes to read the review*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Remember what you said about needing Power do be able to do it?  Tremble before me!!!



Jello trembles with you touch it.  I'm not the one shaking.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

wow people read my reviews....


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but I don't think you can delete posts either.




Only moderators and admins have access to the admin tool bar that allow posts to be deleted. Same with close, move, merge, split, and sticky.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow people read my reviews....



I read reviews whenever the title seems interesting.  I like reading about solo games, so.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Only moderators and admins have access to the admin tool bar that allow posts to be deleted. Same with close, move, merge, split, and sticky.



So Crothian can?  He's a mod one one of the sub-forums, IIRC.


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow people read my reviews....




I read your reviews. You turned me on to PDFs in an old hive thread (Actually, I opened the door, you just pushed me through  ).

And while I'm at it...

Happy 30K Crothian! Drinks are on me!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Only moderators and admins have access to the admin tool bar that allow posts to be deleted. Same with close, move, merge, split, and sticky.




there's a tool bar for that?  who knew??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I read reviews whenever the title seems interesting.  I like reading about solo games, so.




It looks like a fun mod for a solo low level rouge, better then I was expecting


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> I read your reviews. You turned me on to PDFs in an old hive thread (Actually, I opened the door, you just pushed me through  ).




PDFs are good, hell I had to turn myself onto them!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It looks like a fun mod for a solo low level rouge, better then I was expecting



And I'd consider getting it too -- my brother was thinking about trying out D&D and I was going to run his Bard through something that'd suit him.  Like you said, traps might be a problem, but he'd probably enjoy it.


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So Crothian can?  He's a mod one one of the sub-forums, IIRC.




Some people have Mod access on specific sub-forums. But it only works on that sub-forum. I don't know if Crothian is a mod there or not.

As an example, I'm a mod in the new GMF hosted forum so I have access to the admin tools there, but no where else on ENWorld.


Edit: Crothian answered the question while I was posting. Damn he's fast


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

you can modify things to make it easier for him.  If the Bard is not sneaky, then you could have him wonder around and just use social skills to convince NPCs he is okay to be where is not supposed to be.  It could take some work but it is doible


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Nightcloak said:
			
		

> Some people have Mod access on specific sub-forums. But it only works on that sub-forum. I don't know if Crothian is a mod there or not.
> 
> As an example, I'm a mod in the new GMF hosted forum so I have access to the admin tools there, but no where else on ENWorld.




I'm mod of a little secret forum that not even most of the admins and mods can see!!  but that's the limit of my power.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can modify things to make it easier for him.  If the Bard is not sneaky, then you could have him wonder around and just use social skills to convince NPCs he is okay to be where is not supposed to be.  It could take some work but it is doible



I guess I'd have to look at it and play with some of the encounters.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

the gambling and other parts like that should be right up a Bards alley.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*sigh*  You're just teasing me with the pdf now.  I can't get it fast enough!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

it goes with the job


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it goes with the job



Don't you wish you got paid for your reviews?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't you wish you got paid for your reviews?




I get the product for free, so I sort of do get paid.  But a more substantial reward would be nice.  Reviews are not easy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hm, maybe I can get a copy of the PDF, eventually, by making a lot of reviews?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

don't go in it for the free PDFs...I got lucky.  Within a month or two of starting to review things I had a few publishers willing to send mt PDFs.  And then 8 months later I got the Staff Reviewer gig.  But most people review for the fun and enjoyment of the review and don't get anything in return.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I was considering starting reviews anyway.  The free PDFs is just an added perk.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm saying don't expect them unless you already have something lined up.  Most companies are rather unwilling to give away free stuff for reviews.  But doing reviews is a good thing!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What happened to the old one??




Um... he went to Disneyland?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jello trembles with you touch it.  I'm not the one shaking.





And you know this from personal experience?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Um... he went to Disneyland?




disney world is better....but I'd got to Cedar Point above both!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It looks like a fun mod for a solo low level *rouge*, better then I was expecting





I see you're into the makeup biz now....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> disney world is better....but I'd got to Cedar Point above both!!




It was a reference to a song about a guy who does all this illegal stuff and then goes to Disneyland....

It's called "Disneyland" by Dada


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

And congrats to getting to 30k+ posts!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I see you're into the makeup biz now....




I'm multi talened


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm multi talened



and multitasked....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was a reference to a song about a guy who does all this illegal stuff and then goes to Disneyland....
> 
> It's called "Disneyland" by Dada




I perfer the song Psycho in disneyland by Ugly Kid Joe I do believe


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and multitasked....




and multi personallity


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and multi personallity



<grinning>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I perfer the song Psycho in disneyland by Ugly Kid Joe I do believe





I've not heard that one... ::makes notes::


----------



## fett527 (Apr 21, 2005)

Congrats on 30K!!

Please don't kill me too quickly.  Actually, the game could use a death already.  go ahead and kil me!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and multi personallity




That explains alotta things...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've not heard that one... ::makes notes::




I'm not sure if the title is right and I'm not sure the song is availible now, they got sued pretty hard by Disney.  Basically the song is about someing massing killing in the Happy Place on Earth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if the title is right and I'm not sure the song is availible now, they got sued pretty hard by Disney.  Basically the song is about someing massing killing in the Happy Place on Earth.




Like the one I know isn't almost as bad? Using Disneyland as a "hideaway" after doing various criminal activities....

Or maybe you should listen to "The Night Santa Went Crazy" by Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like the one I know isn't almost as bad? Using Disneyland as a "hideaway" after doing various criminal activities....
> 
> Or maybe you should listen to "The Night Santa Went Crazy" by Weird Al Yankovic.




I have all of Wierd Al's songs


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have all of Wierd Al's songs



funny stuff.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the D genre


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have all of Wierd Al's songs




So do I. Ever seen him in concert?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So do I. Ever seen him in concert?




Once he played here that I was able to goto the show.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

He played one time in Greensboro and I was gonna go no matter what. So a close friend of mine bought me the ticket for my birthday (it was in that same month..). We went to find out that other friends of ours went too. We'd gotten better seats than they did!   I've not been able to go those times he's done shows at Paramount's Carowinds in Charlotte. It's said that he goes to the park and rides the rides beforehand....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

it seems something like he'd do


----------



## andargor (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww, I missed it!

Happy 30K Crothian! 

Andargor


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think we'd fry the server literally



Well, the server is still running......thats good news.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 21, 2005)

That or the server is located in one of the hells and is immune to fire damage due to candles...which means I can light as many fires as I want!  YAY!   

*begins to build an ellaborate bonfire*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *begins to build an ellaborate bonfire*



<throws trumpet into the bonfire>
I always hated that thing......


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> All you have to do is post a few messages, its like 5 minutes worth of work!!  You have no excuse for not getting there first, I'm posting slow today
> 
> EDIT:  Ha, ha...not posting!!!!



I had to go and answer the phone and realised I'd missed out so stopped posting last night.
Oh well.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I get the product for free, so I sort of do get paid.  But a more substantial reward would be nice.  Reviews are not easy.



Agree with that - and with the print products I normally review it is pretty hard when you've got 300-400 pages to cover in adequate detail, but I hope I do a pretty good job.

If publishers offered me free product to get a review I think I'd take it, but with the provisos that okay I'll review in _n_ days (barring extenuating circumstances), and the rating and comments will be a truthful statement of how I find the product (so if its bad I'll say its bad).


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 21, 2005)

I still want to know who this Crothian guy is that everybody keeps talking about.


----------



## Nightcloak (Apr 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <throws trumpet into the bonfire>
> I always hated that thing......




Classic.

I'd imagine there is an old set in hollywood with a filing cabnet sitting around and that trumpet is still in there.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 21, 2005)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I still want to know who this Crothian guy is that everybody keeps talking about.





Move along.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 21, 2005)

30,000 posts is neat, but insignificant.

Let me know when he gets to 9th level.  He's still 8th.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 21, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> 30,000 posts is neat, but insignificant.
> 
> Let me know when he gets to 9th level.  He's still 8th.



And still a long time to he gets to epic level.


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't trust anyone over 30!






...thousand in posts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, the server is still running......thats good news.




we didn't do it, so the server would survive


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Agree with that - and with the print products I normally review it is pretty hard when you've got 300-400 pages to cover in adequate detail, but I hope I do a pretty good job.
> 
> If publishers offered me free product to get a review I think I'd take it, but with the provisos that okay I'll review in _n_ days (barring extenuating circumstances), and the rating and comments will be a truthful statement of how I find the product (so if its bad I'll say its bad).




I'm still reading through Arcana Evolved.  400+ pages of solid good ness.  I usually try to get reviews done with in a month, and most publishers seem to be used to many months till a review if that.  The state of reviewers and reviews is not a good thing.  Too many peoople getting the products without delievering on the reviews.  There are some publishers that stop sending them out or just stop sending to certain people.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Don't trust anyone over 30!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I qualify for both, but then so does the Who


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> 30,000 posts is neat, but insignificant.
> 
> Let me know when he gets to 9th level.  He's still 8th.



Yep, 36k.  And he gets a new feat!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep, 36k.  And he gets a new feat!




and all my saves go up....


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 21, 2005)

He's over one hundred posts past 30,000 as I write this so I suppose the party already took place? I must have blinked.


----------



## ASH (Apr 21, 2005)

Well congrats anywhoo.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> He's over one hundred posts past 30,000 as I write this so I suppose the party already took place? I must have blinked.




the event was last night, but the party goes until the thread dies


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Well congrats anywhoo.





and a thank you


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the event was last night, but the party goes until the thread dies



Party all night long!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

party all night, game all day!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the event was last night, but the party goes until the thread dies




Lets keep it rockin' all day and all night! 
<turns on Guns N' Roses' Anything Goes>


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lets keep it rockin' all day and all night!
> <turns on Guns N' Roses' Anything Goes>




Non GnR just a good amount of The Who right now.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Non GnR just a good amount of The Who right now.....



<turns voulme up on GNR>
Whatever.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

The Who are the loudest good rock band in history......


----------



## reveal (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Who are the loudest good rock band in history......




WHAT?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> WHAT?




...is one second


----------



## reveal (Apr 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ...is one second




WHAT? YES, I _WOULD_ LIKE FRIES WITH THAT!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> He's over one hundred posts past 30,000 as I write this so I suppose the party already took place? I must have blinked.




Yup. Ya blinked and ya missed it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Party all night long!




"Up All Night, [Sleep All Day]"-- Slaughter


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <turns voulme up on GNR>
> Whatever.




::rocks to GNR::


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 21, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> WHAT? YES, I _WOULD_ LIKE FRIES WITH THAT!





WHAT?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Who are the loudest good rock band in history......



 Nah, they got beat out by Deep Purple way back in the '60s.  By a good margin, too, I think.  Though someone may have passed them by now.  I'm minded of a punk concert I went to, where they were using stadium amps in a bar-sized area...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Nah, they got beat out by Deep Purple way back in the '60s.  By a good margin, too, I think.  Though someone may have passed them by now.  I'm minded of a punk concert I went to, where they were using stadium amps in a bar-sized area...




I know that the record did get beaten that is why I said "good rock band"


----------



## Silver Moon (Apr 22, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Move along.  Nothing to see here.




Oh, you're no fun!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 22, 2005)

*decides the fire needs to be much brighter to accommodate the all night fire so begins to rip boards from the wall and toss them into it*

Hehehe...PARTY!


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *decides the fire needs to be much brighter to accommodate the all night fire so begins to rip boards from the wall and toss them into it*
> 
> Hehehe...PARTY!




*with a lampshade on his head* LOOK AT ME! I'M A DRUNKEN CLICHE!


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 22, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Ya blinked and ya missed it....



I knew it!! Hey, I missed my own 2000th post too. Dang again.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know that the record did get beaten that is why I said "good rock band"



 I must have missed that.  "Good rock band" and "The Who" don't fit together in the same sentance, so my mind must have just recoiled from that in horror.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 22, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> *with a lampshade on his head* LOOK AT ME! I'M A DRUNKEN CLICHE!




::takes blackmail photos::


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 23, 2005)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> I knew it!! Hey, I missed my own 2000th post too. Dang again.



1000 is good, 3000 is better and anything over 6000 is the schnitz.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 23, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 1000 is good, 3000 is better and anything over 6000 is the schnitz.





And since you have attained the first one but not the rest, how do _you_ know?


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And since you have attained the first one but not the rest, how do _you_ know?




It's all about the imagination.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 23, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> It's all about the imagination.




Not to mention fantasy....


----------



## mojo1701 (Apr 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention fantasy....




Well, then, we might as well paint a big "Kick Me" sign on our backs!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 23, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Well, then, we might as well paint a big "Kick Me" sign on our backs!





Too late for you, I see.....


----------

